# Communicating about sex issues.



## brendan (Jun 1, 2011)

I have made a stand the last couple off weeks, that my sexless marriage needs attention asap. We are 28.

Thing is she hates talking about sex and stuff.

How can my female friends talk so openly about it but my wife cannot??? Although have heard her with her girlfriends talk about it

Even though we dont have sex, id love to actually talk about it and i have made stance since new year to discuss the sex issue ASAP. 

Its cool i can tak with other girls about it in a mature manor eg. amount of sex, masturbation, sex positions, etc but would love to with my wife.


----------



## RelationshipCoach (Nov 7, 2011)

Has there ever been a time that she has talked about it?
Has she ever talked to you about it and something made embarrassed about it? 

Have you asked her why she doesn't want to talk to you about it?
~Relationship Coach


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Maybe the problem is she doesn't like you talking to other women about sex. Do you talk to them about your sex life with her? That tends to make wives upset.


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

Are you also being possessive with each other?


----------



## Blog4Men.com (Jan 30, 2012)

Have you considered a book like Mark Driscoll's "Real Marriage"? Sometimes a book like this that you can read separately and then come back and talk about is a less threatening way to introduce a topic that is difficult to address for whatever reason and then find a common way to discuss those things. Give it a try!


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

She probably doesn't want to talk about it with you because it is too emotionally loaded. The stakes are low when talking to anyone else. 

My wife was happy and open to talk about sex when things were good. As soon as there were problems, she had nothing to say and saw no point in discussing it.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

Lionelhutz said:


> She probably doesn't want to talk about it with you because it is too emotionally loaded. The stakes are low when talking to anyone else.
> 
> My wife was happy and open to talk about sex when things were good. As soon as there were problems, she had nothing to say and saw no point in discussing it.


The Homer Simpson approach!

"If something's hard to do, it's not worth doing!"

Sad, when life imitates art this way


----------



## accept (Dec 1, 2011)

I dont understand you. Even though we dont have it I want to talk about it. Is it you that doesnt want it. No wonder she doesnt want to talk about it.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Do the math yourself. If she can't 'do' it, then what makes you imagine she can talk about it. They are of the same package.


----------

